# Suggestions for snowboard site



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have been snowboarding for about 10 years now. Not as much since adult life has taken over haha but still get to enjoy a few times a year. Anyways I am a web developer so I decided to put by professional skills to work with my love for snowboarding and make a site dedicated to it. 

Basically the site gets product feeds from about 20 different shops across the web (evo, proboardshop, dogfunk, tactics, the house, etc) so its nice and easy to find good prices on boards, and if you go to the product page it lists the price for the same product on competing sites. Keep in mind none of these are my products, nothing is sold on my site. Site also features lift tickets at discount prices, not in all areas but most.

The Site:
Snowboarding Shop | Dope Boards

Are their any features my fellow snowboarders would like to see on a site like mine? Do you think its any good? Any feed back is welcome!


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

This is just a one man project, not meant to be spammy or anything. Just genuinely looking for some feed back, in order to move towards a kick ass site for the snowboarding community.


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

I was thinking of maybe trail and lift reports, trail maps and directions. Would any one find this helpful or just as easy to go to your local spots page to get the info?

I would really be stoked some feed back


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Most people are at work right now. Give it 24 hours before you get antsy.


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Most people are at work right now. Give it 24 hours before you get antsy.


Haha yea im at work too, but being a web developer has its perks like being online all day. Trying to keep calm haha just excited to see what people think since i just launched


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Your logo is a dude spitting?

Also, when we can we like to push people who ask to shop locally as opposed to these big discount sites, which is obviously a pretty major disconnect from what you are doing.

good luck


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Haha yea man hes on that dope shit, actin crazy


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

But yea the logo will prob be changed/updated, got a buddy in graphic design working on something. That was just something i put together. Coding is my strong point not graphics but ive been trying


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Local is always good, especially for boots, but when your on a budget saving a $100 might be the difference between getting the board you want or settling for the one you can afford at your local shop. I live in southern Maryland, not many shops around here.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you need more back to back posts too.

like WAY more.


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry bout that, ill work on keeping responses to one post. Thanks for the feed back snowklinger.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

dopeboards said:


> Keep in mind none of these are my products, nothing is sold on my site.


This is not clear at first sight. There's a chart, thus I think I'm on the site of a shop. 
What's the difference between a "Splitboard" and a "Split Snowboard"... :huh: No stats on the board are given (only looked at the Zephyr split). And the search function doesn't work (at least not on my mobile).

I'd be interested in a handy resort overview including stats and maps though; include snow hight and recent snowfall, and stats on the last -say- 10y. Start with Europe


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

neni said:


> This is not clear at first sight. There's a chart, thus I think I'm on the site of a shop.
> What's the difference between a "Splitboard" and a "Split Snowboard"... :huh: No stats on the board are given (only looked at the Zephyr split). And the search function doesn't work (at least not on my mobile).
> 
> I'd be interested in a handy resort overview including stats and maps though; include snow hight and recent snowfall, and stats on the last -say- 10y. Start with Europe


Hey neni thanks for the response. I build the site on a e-commerce platform because it included alot of the functionality i needed so the cart was included. Good point though, I will remove the cart.

As far as the split board goes its just a variation of category names from different shop feeds. I had to add alot of manual name mapping to normalize things, must have missed that one. Will make a note to add that to the mapping for updates.

Your right I need to figure out a way to get more specs on the board, the product feeds only provide a price and description but im sure i can figure something out. 

Search should be working fine, at least it does on my laptop and android. Just not returning results or was it giving an error?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

dopeboards said:


> Search should be working fine, at least it does on my laptop and android.


Fine now.
Oh, and def. change the logo! Put a snowflake or a unicorn or whatever but change it


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

dopeboards said:


> Hey neni thanks for the response. I build the site on a e-commerce platform because it included alot of the functionality i needed so the cart was included. Good point though, I will remove the cart.
> 
> As far as the split board goes its just a variation of category names from different shop feeds. I had to add alot of manual name mapping to normalize things, must have missed that one. Will make a note to add that to the mapping for updates.
> 
> ...


It works fine on my android, but not on the iPhone. The keyboard has a "done" button and a "return" button, but not a "go" button and there isn't one next to the field. 
It DEFINITELY reads as if your selling the merchandise. *Don't get a lame board, get a dope board from Dope Boards Snowboarding Shop!*


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info on Iphone, the magnifying glass should start the search but will add in a search button so there isn't any issue. 

Will look into changing the text as well.

Thanks for all the notes guys, keep em coming


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Are you actually going to build some kind of business model, or is this just a hobby?

If I had a wish for a snowboarding site, it would be something that shows all the hills and resorts, flagged on google maps, with trail-maps, season statistics, maybe pictures and videos, comments by users, etc. Of course then you're not selling anything, so advertising model? I think you'd have to avoid requiring any kind of fee from the hills, as that would automatically skew your site.


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Are you actually going to build some kind of business model, or is this just a hobby?
> 
> If I had a wish for a snowboarding site, it would be something that shows all the hills and resorts, flagged on google maps, with trail-maps, season statistics, maybe pictures and videos, comments by users, etc. Of course then you're not selling anything, so advertising model? I think you'd have to avoid requiring any kind of fee from the hills, as that would automatically skew your site.


No real business model, more of a hobby that im hoping to make a few bucks off of. I am a developer not a business man. Basically the plan was to create a site that displayed a lot of snowboards from across the web and show price comparisons. Basically a snowboard deal finder, so people hit my site find the board they like at the cheapest price, then i get a small commission on what they purchase from the host site. Right now i rank on the second and third page for 'snowboarding shop' and 'snowboard shop' so i have been driving an ok amount of traffic.

Plan is to do a complete db of hills and resorts with as much info as possible, it going to be a long process making scripts to get the info, but if it drives more traffic great. Just need to balance the cost of server with amount of revenue generated from advertisements. I started for this site: Top 5 East Coast Terrain Parks | Snowpacked.com if you look at seven springs park stats, conditions, and closed trails


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Your logo is a dude spitting?
> 
> Also, when we can we like to push people who ask to shop locally as opposed to these big discount sites, which is obviously a pretty major disconnect from what you are doing.
> 
> good luck


Whatever he's spitting looks an awful lot like sperms :blink:


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Whatever he's spitting looks an awful lot like sperms :blink:


Thanks for the well thought out criticism, I think it was established the logo needs a change.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

dopeboards said:


> Thanks for the well thought out criticism, I think it was established the logo needs a change.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Donutz said:


> If I had a wish for a snowboarding site, it would be something that shows all the hills and resorts, flagged on google maps, with trail-maps, season statistics, maybe pictures and videos, comments by users, etc. Of course then you're not selling anything, so advertising model? I think you'd have to avoid requiring any kind of fee from the hills, as that would automatically skew your site.


For sure. Liftopia has something almost exactly like that...its missing a few things, but is relatively useful.

Montana ski resort locations


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

dopeboards said:


> Are their any features my fellow snowboarders would like to see on a site like mine? Do you think its any good? Any feed back is welcome!


Instead of selecting ONE size to sort, perhaps being able to enter a size range?


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Banjo said:


> For sure. Liftopia has something almost exactly like that...its missing a few things, but is relatively useful.
> 
> Montana ski resort locations


Yea i actually get my data feed for lift tickets from liftopia, there are two other lift ticket sites that said they would have feeds up by november so ill be adding those as soon as possible.

Filters really need some work, i think that will be my next task now that you mention it. Its not functioning the way i want in a few aspects.

EDIT: Just realized you were talking about their stats and info.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This does nothing for anyone here. It's just another cash grab affiliate advertising database bullshit. I have seen so many of these crap sites that do nothing and I mean nothing for snowboarding. So you know SEO and some programming and boost your site to make money. What does that actually do for the community of snowboarding? Nothing, fuck off.


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This does nothing for anyone here. It's just another cash grab affiliate advertising database bullshit. I have seen so many of these crap sites that do nothing and I mean nothing for snowboarding. So you know SEO and some programming and boost your site to make money. What does that actually do for the community of snowboarding? Nothing, fuck off.


Well the admin didn't seem to mind. Yes its affiliates I all ready mentioned it. Who are you to say what my motives are. The post is aimed at getting critisism to make the site useful to the community. So what if I do make a little money off it... if its a good site it will make good money if its not then I won't. I'm a 20 something year old building his web development profile while trying to make enough to support a family OK so kill me


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

I've already got great feed back from other veteran members and started working on updates. I truely do hope this becomes a great site for everyone's benefit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You mean the moderator not the admin. Also all you're doing on here is fishing to build in links to build your SEO.

Nothing wrong with making money but don't do it under the guise of I'm here to help the snowboard community. There are shops that have a presence on here that you don't help and they do help people here. Wired Sport I would order from them in a heart beat due to how awesome they are to people on here, P3 Mammoth same thing. But REI, Dogfunk, BC, who cares.

You wanted criticism you got it, it wasn't sucking your balls and gargling on your shaft so you got butt hurt.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You mean the moderator not the admin. Also all you're doing on here is fishing to build in links to build your SEO.
> 
> Nothing wrong with making money but don't do it under the guise of I'm here to help the snowboard community. There are shops that have a presence on here that you don't help and they do help people here. Wired Sport I would order from them in a heart beat due to how awesome they are to people on here, P3 Mammoth same thing. But REI, Dogfunk, BC, who cares.
> 
> You wanted criticism you got it, it wasn't sucking your balls and gargling on your shaft so you got butt hurt.


Broadly agree with that sentiment. I mean, good luck to the OP with his venture, but in the current set-up it is a price comparison site across some online retailers funded through advertising and/or commissions (i.e., kick-backs from the retailers), so there is not much value-add and there is a potential conflict of interest.
OP has received some kind suggestions on how to increase the value provided by the site (Hint: content) and how it could make a contribution to the snowboard community. Some of that will be a real and ongoing work (i.e., not just one-time set-up and do maintenance afterwards) - IMO that is the only way to have a sustainable model.
But again, OP is certainly free to give it his best shot in whatever way he likes...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

In addition to changing that logo I'd also change the font of "Dope Boards". Not hating but there's a lot better looking fonts than that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The website fonts and colors make me immediately want to navigate away from it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We're fairly laid back about what we allow here, plus let's face it these threads can be amusing. But there's a fine line beyond which you're just spamming. The forum guidelines http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/84537-member-guidelines.html on this subject are pretty clear.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

What is the difference between your site and Google Shopping? Doesn't Google shopping do the same exact thing? Gather prices from different sites for the board that you want?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

dopeboards said:


> Well the admin didn't seem to mind. Yes its affiliates I all ready mentioned it. Who are you to say what my motives are. The post is aimed at getting critisism to make the site useful to the community. So what if I do make a little money off it... if its a good site it will make good money if its not then I won't. I'm a 20 something year old building his web development profile while trying to make enough to support a family OK so kill me


I actually don't think your site is the worst idea from a business standpoint, but let's face it, BA is right in that you're doing this for you, not the community. You're trying to build links, improve the site and get more people to it so that you make more money via the affiliate sales.

There's nothing wrong with that, but be up front about it, don't disguise it as doing it for the community. We both know that any 'helping of the community' is just a bi-product of your main goal of getting more traffic there to make more commission.

*Also fyi:*

What you're doing in other threads where people are talking about gear and you come in to link them to an affiliate page on your site selling gear is shady as hell. That's basically spamming affiliate links.

I'm talking about this sort of bs:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...s-jones-mountain-post1033313.html#post1033313

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/87761-board-powder-carving-mainly-pow.html#post1033337

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bi...13-rome-390-boss-post1033185.html#post1033185


----------



## jld89 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Europe?*

Are you also indexing european retail sites? Because if that's the case it should be pointed out somewhere next to the price. And if not, the option of the currencies on top in the header is not relevant and is misleading to the visitor!


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

jld89 said:


> Are you also indexing european retail sites? Because if that's the case it should be pointed out somewhere next to the price. And if not, the option of the currencies on top in the header is not relevant and is misleading to the visitor!


I see what your saying, it doesn't matter if you can change currencies if the shops only ship US. I will look into European retail sites and see what I can come up with. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jed said:


> I actually don't think your site is the worst idea from a business standpoint, but let's face it, BA is right in that you're doing this for you, not the community. You're trying to build links, improve the site and get more people to it so that you make more money via the affiliate sales.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that, but be up front about it, don't disguise it as doing it for the community. We both know that any 'helping of the community' is just a bi-product of your main goal of getting more traffic there to make more commission.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Consider it a warning. If you continue to spam threads with your affiliates I'll make it stop.


----------



## dopeboards (Aug 13, 2013)

Haven't posted anything since yesterday, won't be doing it again.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is all I am asking.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

The front page is too busy. And if I were to actually see gear that I wanted, started drilling down to purchase it and the MOMENT I get redirected to a completely different site... I'm out. That's not how I buy stuff.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I think its a great idea! I live in atlanta and the selection sucks. I love going to local shops but the ones around these parts have minimal selection compared to the shops in Breck or other ski areas. Plus your site will be for people knowing eactly what they want, people not sure will need to go to a shop. 

No need to stop the progress of this sport with old man mentality!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> No need to stop the progress of this sport with old man mentality!!!!!


FUCK YOU GRASSHOPPER (grin)


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> No need to stop the progress of this sport with old man mentality!!!!!


And in what way exactly is that site contributing to the 'progress' of snowboarding?


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> And in what way exactly is that site contributing to the 'progress' of snowboarding?


well that's still a mystery 2 many...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> I think its a great idea! I live in atlanta and the selection sucks. I love going to local shops but the ones around these parts have minimal selection compared to the shops in Breck or other ski areas. Plus your site will be for people knowing eactly what they want, people not sure will need to go to a shop.
> 
> No need to stop the progress of this sport with old man mentality!!!!!


5 posts and it's hyping this? Fuck off!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

stan_darsh said:


> well that's still a mystery 2 many...


hah, I see what you did there....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Opinions are like assholes, every body has one. haha

I'm just saying that the bigger the sport gets the better local shops will do. Its just a matter of numbers. And you guys are acting like angry skiers! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Now I have 8 posts. Boom

I'm new to this and its pretty fun. But I've noticed there are some seriously angry people on here. Do you need a hug?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Opinions are like assholes, very body has one. haha
> 
> I'm just saying that the bigger the sport gets the better local shops will do. Its just a matter of numbers. And you guys are acting like angry skiers! :eusa_clap:


Erm - you do realize that an online price comparison website like this will benefit warehouse style online shops and actually hurt local shops because there's no way they can match those prices right?

I'm a firm believer in that I think the entire retail shop model is broken and will change (in most retail sectors, not just snowboarding) and I don't even hate this guy's idea, but your argument is very weak and full of holes if you're going to say this will help local shops.

If anything, this will lead to local shops dying even faster.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Jed said:


> Erm - you do realize that an online price comparison website like this will benefit warehouse style online shops and actually hurt local shops because there's no way they can match those prices right?
> 
> I'm a firm believer in that I think the entire retail shop model is broken and will change (in most retail sectors, not just snowboarding) and I don't even hate this guy's idea, but your argument is very weak and full of holes if you're going to say this will help local shops.
> 
> If anything, this will lead to local shops dying even faster.


I agree and disagree. So you are saying that if 500 thousdand snowboarders go to 2 millions snowboarders (not actual fact numbers) that everyone will use online shopping? Come on man. There will be more people which equals more money which will trickle through the whole industry.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Skiers are keeping the shops in my area open. We dont even have a strictly snowboard shop, which makes me sad!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know what model you are using but snowboarding participation numbers have dropped, even shrunk in some instances. It is not a static line that just goes up...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I don't know what model you are using but snowboarding participation numbers have dropped, even shrunk in some instances. It is not a static line that just goes up...


I've heard the same thing from a sales rep. I just refuse to believe it. (choosing not to look)

But I was just making an example... thats all


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I agree and disagree. So you are saying that if 500 thousdand snowboarders go to 2 millions snowboarders (not actual fact numbers) that everyone will use online shopping? Come on man. There will be more people which equals more money which will trickle through the whole industry.


You're not thinking logically. Snowboard numbers are actually going down (go search snowboarding on google trends) so what he would be doing is moving more customers to online warehouse shops instead of local shops.

That's before we even get into the fact that if he somehow magically brought 1.5 million more people into snowboarding, I'd be willing to bet the amount that end up purchasing things locally would be insanely negligible because you're attracting a crowd of people who are now trained to seek cheap online prices which is a very different crowd from those that support local shops.

The quality of your customer leads, where they come from and their behaviour has a huge impact on their actual spending habits and where their money goes. It's not a simple matter of numbers when you're skewing their behaviour and habits so far against local shops.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Jed said:


> You're not thinking logically. Snowboard numbers are actually going down (go search snowboarding on google trends) so what he would be doing is moving more customers to online warehouse shops instead of local shops.
> 
> That's before we even get into the fact that if he somehow magically brought 1.5 million more people into snowboarding, I'd be willing to bet the amount that end up purchasing things locally would be insanely negligible because you're attracting a crowd of people who are now trained to seek cheap online prices which is a very different crowd from those that support local shops.
> 
> The quality of your customer leads, where they come from and their behaviour has a huge impact on their actual spending habits and where their money goes. It's not a simple matter of numbers when you're skewing their behaviour and habits so far against local shops.



You're absolutely correct there! 

But let me explain my perspective. I don't think for one second that the site will bring anymore snowboarders at all, but i think that snowboarding isn't advertised right. It's not in any rap songs! lol Redbull and Mountain Dew are the biggest pushers of it (in my opinion). If the more popular idols pushed snowboarding then more people would do it. Like sheep.

If you ask someone random to name a professional snowboarder, what would they say? Shaun White
and thats pathetic. And they know him how? xgames? no
Advertisement. stride gum,target,ledderman,oakley,etc


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> Opinions are like assholes, every body has one. haha
> 
> I'm just saying that the bigger the sport gets the better local shops will do. Its just a matter of numbers. And you guys are acting like angry skiers! :eusa_clap:





Mystery2many said:


> I agree and disagree. So you are saying that if 500 thousdand snowboarders go to 2 millions snowboarders (not actual fact numbers) that everyone will use online shopping? Come on man. There will be more people which equals more money which will trickle through the whole industry.





Mystery2many said:


> I've heard the same thing from a sales rep. I just refuse to believe it. (choosing not to look)
> 
> But I was just making an example... thats all


Can I just point out you sound like a 15 year old moronic troll that doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. Your logic is so flawed, your lack of actually believing facts shows your ignorance, and a whole slew of other things. 

Like I said before, fuck off.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Can I just point out you sound like a 15 year old moronic troll that doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. Your logic is so flawed, your lack of actually believing facts shows your ignorance, and a whole slew of other things.
> 
> Like I said before, fuck off.


Thank you for you're mature and heartfelt reality check! I one day hope to have just an ounce of your worldly wisdom and charisma. Guess I'll get back to being a moronic troll and try to figure out the difference between my ass and this damn hole in the ground. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Thank you for you're mature and heartfelt reality check! I one day hope to have just an ounce of your worldly wisdom and charisma. Guess I'll get back to being a moronic troll and try to figure out the difference between my ass and this damn hole in the ground.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Don't get caught up with BA! Stay focused on popping off. Now, can you tells us more of your "facts" about NS, fanboi


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Don't get caught up with BA! Stay focused on popping off. Now, can you tells us more of your "facts" about NS, fanboi


I'm not affect by people like that. I find it comical. 

And yes I do love Never Summer, tho it took me a few years and many other products to give. I always argued with my friends saying they are nice but not the best. But what do I know, I'm just some dumb factless moron. Oh well


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Please tell me more about how Atlanta is the mecca of snowboarding knowledge.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Please tell me more about how Atlanta is the mecca of snowboarding knowledge.


Dude they sell NS there and we all know that NS is always the answer to a snowboarding question :sarcasm:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

bseracka said:


> Dude they sell NS there and we all know that NS is always the answer to a snowboarding question :sarcasm:


Only if wearing a tight t shirt and referencing motocross!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He has NS boards. He doesn't need snow......


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

neni said:


> This is not clear at first sight. There's a chart, thus I think I'm on the site of a shop.
> What's the difference between a "Splitboard" and a "Split Snowboard"... :huh: No stats on the board are given (only looked at the Zephyr split). And the search function doesn't work (at least not on my mobile).
> 
> I'd be interested in a handy resort overview including stats and maps though; include snow hight and recent snowfall, and stats on the last -say- 10y. Start with Europe


Hey Neni there is already a site that does basically all the things you just mentioned. Heres the link for the top 10 resorts in Germany, but you can pick anywhere and itll list the resorts with maps and all.

Top ski resorts Bayern: Ski resort test Bayern - Ski resort comparison


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Please tell me more about how Atlanta is the mecca of snowboarding knowledge.


I'll tell you more about my snowboarding knowledge when you tell me more about what its like to be a douche bag!!! Must be awesome to be a judgemental forever alone condescending shit stain. Cheers to you...:eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok!!!! Heeeeeere we go! Who's got the popcorn smiley?? :yahoo:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> I'll tell you more about my snowboarding knowledge when you tell me more about what its like to be a douche bag!!! Must be awesome to be a judgemental forever alone condescending shit stain. Cheers to you...:eusa_clap:


What would you like to hear little man?

That I wake up around the crack of 10 every day and talk shit on the Internet and somehow make a living out of it?

How about when the snow flies I wake up for first chair every day and log more days in a month than most of the people on here see in two seasons?

Should I go into my sexual conquests as well?

Must suck to not have basic logic skills or understanding of real "facts".


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Should I go into my sexual conquests as well?


A photo gallery would be appreciated.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What would you like to hear little man?
> 
> That I wake up around the crack of 10 every day and talk shit on the Internet and somehow make a living out of it?
> 
> ...


King of Handies.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What would you like to hear little man?
> 
> That I wake up around the crack of 10 every day and talk shit on the Internet and somehow make a living out of it?
> 
> ...


I personally think no one gives a crap what you do, what you ride or how you masturbate. You are a negative person with a pathetic demeanor. I joined this forum to talk about snowboarding because I love it. Not talk shit all day or even get on you're childish level. The only people that assume things about people they do not know are idiots. And thats just a fact. 

Go ahead and talk more pointless crap! Its all your about anyway.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww how cute you keep crying and hoping someone will help you then no one does. It's the Internet get over the fact that people do not care if your feelings are hurt or what your opinions are especially when they're wrong. 

Now on to my next sexual conquest: Your dad!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I personally think no one gives a crap what you do, what you ride or how you masturbate....
> 
> ....Go ahead and talk more pointless crap! Its all your about anyway.



:huh: :blink: :dizzy:
Are you _Serious_???? The *ONLY* reason this dumb assed thread has 14000+ views is because of people tuning in to see what "Pearls of Wisdom" BA will come up with for your's n the OP's "Necklace!!" 

Have you by any chance bothered to notice how many posts BA has contributed to this forum? Or how _long_ he's been a contributor? Checked out his web site or reviews? 

Considering You are new and were unaware of with "Whom" you were jousting, you started out fairly well in the beginning with your attitude towards BA's reply. 
....but you have since contradicted your stated position and took what he said WAY too personally! 

Take some friendly advice, just accept that you've been "Bitch Slapped" and move on! If you stick around long enough, you will soon learn, you are in some very good company in that! (...or you can continue as you are and join the ranks of the many "booger eatin' retards" who have withered and left in the face of similar onslaught!)

Say what you will about his style and delivery, but the man KNOWS his shit!!!
Either way, we're probably going to enjoy the show!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok!!!! Heeeeeere we go! Who's got the popcorn smiley?? :yahoo:


Little present:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Little present:


Awwww! For Me??? How sweet! Thank You! Now I can copy n paste them for the Sequel! :laugh: 
(Ok, intermission is over! Everyone, back to your seats! ...i had a feeling this show would get good!)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> :huh: :blink: :dizzy:
> Are you _Serious_???? The *ONLY* reason this dumb assed thread has 14000+ views is because of people tuning in to see what "Pearls of Wisdom" BA will come up with for your's n the OP's "Necklace!!"
> 
> Have you by any chance bothered to notice how many posts BA has contributed to this forum? Or how _long_ he's been a contributor? Checked out his web site or reviews?
> ...


/egostroke /endofconversation /bringontheyogapants


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Yoga pants!!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dude would have been better off to keep his mouth shut and just kept randomly directing people there and most of us would never have noticed the affiliation. 

You pretty much just killed what little chance you had here.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> Yoga pants!!


... and facepalm pix.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> /egostroke /endofconversation /bringontheyogapants





ekb18c said:


> Yoga pants!!


Here ya go!





















Donutz said:


> ... and facepalm pix.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :huh: :blink: :dizzy:
> Are you _Serious_???? The *ONLY* reason this dumb assed thread has 14000+ views is because of people tuning in to see what "Pearls of Wisdom" BA will come up with for your's n the OP's "Necklace!!"
> 
> Have you by any chance bothered to notice how many posts BA has contributed to this forum? Or how _long_ he's been a contributor? Checked out his web site or reviews?
> ...


That is literally the gayest thing I have ever I read. And I'd rather hear his mother guess for two week about who his father is :dunno: then read or hear a single opinion he has about anything in life. I truly feel sorry for him, anyone that feeds off of talking down to others is pathetic. I don't care to prove myself to you, him or anyone and the 10+ people I have shown this to have blasted him harder then I think is appropriate. Oh and the "booger eatin' retards"who have withered and left in the face of similar onslaught!) They left because no grown man will act that way nor does he sit around and listen to such nonsense. I will not sit here and speculate to what kind of man he is but I guarantee a large amount of people view him as a joke. A sissy with a keyboard seems to be a fair analysis. 

Boy I can't wait to read the next inspiring fart of a comment from burtonavengay! (Palms sweaty and nervous) oh wait, no thats from laughing at you not with you (wiping tears of laughter from face).


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Awww how cute you keep crying and hoping someone will help you then no one does. It's the Internet get over the fact that people do not care if your feelings are hurt or what your opinions are especially when they're wrong.
> 
> Now on to my next sexual conquest: Your dad!


You think you're clever yet the joke will always end on you. I know you've read that my father is sick and I'm taking care of him. But people like you are a dime a dozen. In fact its people like you that make people like me special, so actually I thank you and keep it up. I don't have a single enemy, can you say the same? I hope one day you can find whatever is shoved up you're ass and remove it, maybe then people will respect you.

Later dude. You rock


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Boy I can't wait to read the next inspiring fart of a comment from burtonavengay!


Really? Burtonavengay? What are you 12?

FYI, here's how BA works. If you say something stupid, he's probably going to call you out on it and not be gentle. He'll speak his mind and be harsh about it.

Let's face it, your examples and opinion in this thread made zero sense as I explained in my posts. The difference is if BA see's something stupid, he won't bother explaining or being civil about it. He'll just call you a moron in as harsh terms as possible.

If you're going to survive on this forum you better get used to either not saying ridiculous things that make zero sense or deal with the fact that every time you do it BA will call you on it in as harsh a way as possible.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> That is literally the gayest thing I have ever I read. And I'd rather hear his mother guess for two week about who his father is :dunno: then read or hear a single opinion he has about anything in life. I truly feel sorry for him, anyone that feeds off of talking down to others is pathetic. I don't care to prove myself to you, him or anyone and the 10+ people I have shown this to have blasted him harder then I think is appropriate. Oh and the "booger eatin' retards"who have withered and left in the face of similar onslaught!) They left because no grown man will act that way nor does he sit around and listen to such nonsense. I will not sit here and speculate to what kind of man he is but I guarantee a large amount of people view him as a joke. A sissy with a keyboard seems to be a fair analysis.
> 
> Boy I can't wait to read the next inspiring fart of a comment from burtonavengay! (Palms sweaty and nervous) oh wait, no thats from laughing at you not with you (wiping tears of laughter from face).


You seem to be using the term "gay" in a derogatory fashion. Are you insecure about your own sexuality, our just a bigot? Literally.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> That is literally the gayest thing I have ever I read.
> 
> ....but I guarantee a large amount of people view him as a joke. A sissy with a keyboard seems to be a fair analysis.
> 
> Boy I can't wait to read the next inspiring fart of a comment from burtonavengay! (Palms sweaty and nervous) oh wait, no thats from laughing at you not with you (wiping tears of laughter from face).





Mystery2many said:


> You think you're clever.... its people like you that make people like me special, so actually I thank you and keep it up. I don't have a single enemy, can you say the same? I hope one day you can find whatever is shoved up you're ass and remove it, maybe then people will respect you.
> 
> Later dude. You rock











....and since it appears you are such an incurable BER that you are unaware of the reason you've received the responses you have,... _this_ may help explain why this forum probably isn't for you!









-sigh- Try to help some ppl??!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Chomps, I'm kinda scared to think of what you had to filter through to find those images...
:blink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Chomps, I'm kinda scared to think of what you had to filter through to find those images...
> :blink:


LOL!! :laugh:

_No_ sacrifice is too great in the search for internet Truth & Justice!!!
















(....now if you'll excuse me, I have to go bleach my eyeballs!!!!) :eusa_clap:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jed said:


> Really? Burtonavengay? What are you 12?
> 
> FYI, here's how BA works. If you say something stupid, he's probably going to call you out on it and not be gentle. He'll speak his mind and be harsh about it.
> 
> ...


+1. Some of us here have a pretty low tolerance for bullshit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

M2M you need to get over yourself. You posted things that are just not true. Just because you'd like it to be does not make it reality. You got a reality check. People know their shit on this forum. Well, at least a good percentage do. Some are not going to be so nice about it when you try to support a lame duck argument.

So grow some thick skin, learn how ask questions instead of making statements that you don't know anything about.

And yes, people will go to school yard tactics. 

It's up to you how you want to deal with it.

Obviously this thread has run it's course.


----------

